# First Cycle Guidance



## Josha_212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey guys. I'm not far away from starting my first steroid cycle and wanted some advice from the more knowledgeable heads out there...

*First a little about me*

*
*

*
*I'm 27, 6ft 2inches, weigh 95kg's. No idea about my body fat but I have a tall slim athletic build - not much fat on me.

I've been training and lifting weights for about 7 years now. Used to play semi-pro rugby but unfortunately tore all the ligaments in my knee which has put and end to that!

My diet is generally good and clean with the exceptions of some weekends!

*My Cycle plan*

I plan to run a 12 weeks cycle which consists of the following;

Weeks 1-4 Dianabol 30/40mg per day (Zion Labs) has anyone heard of these?

Weeks 1-12 Test E at 500mg per week.

Weeks 1-14 Arimidex at 0.5 EOD

*PCT*

*
*

Clomid & Nolvadex.

Weeks 14-16

Nolvadex 40/40/20/20

Clomid 50/50/50/50

I have done so much reading and research for the past 6 months and this is what I've come up with for my first cycle.

Please share any pointers, negatives and positives you feel the need to as any information would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Joshan


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks gtg to me, tried and tested many times over, only comment would be HCG usage throughout the cycle? Have you considered it?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I like it..Others will no doubt ask you to add this and that ,HCG is a good bet..But honestly that is a great simple start to your aas use .


----------



## Josha_212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey Gary29.

Thanks for the feedback mate. I did consider HCG but could never get my hand on any hence the resin I've not included this into my cycle.

Should it be ok without it?

I also plan to take Liv52 throughout the whole cycle for liver support.

Any other pointers?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

All seems Ok to me, very similair to my first cycle but I didn't run an AI on cycle and suffered with water retention due to the D-bol.

PCT seems OK, might be picking but why taper the Nolva and not the clomid as well ?

Also HCG will make recovery easier (apparently) although I personally have never used it.

My first cycle I was roughly around the same weight and went up 10kg whilst on and kept 5kg whilst staying fairly lean, keep your diet in check and you will be sweet


----------



## Josha_212 (Feb 13, 2014)

So do you think it would be beneficial to taper the climid to 50/50/25/25?


----------



## Josha_212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Also I'm a little worried about the Zion Labs Dianabol 10....I've done some research and there isn't much about them anywhere.

I did take one oil and press it down onto a hard surface with my thumb.... It broke nicely into 4 parts with hardly any crumbling...

Suggestions, LOL!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Josha_212 said:


> So do you think it would be beneficial to taper the climid to 50/50/25/25?


Clomid can be quote harsh and can cause anxiety and blurred vision so I personally prefer to taper as you have said above.


----------



## Josha_212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Roger that, I'll be sure to taper down to 25/25 on the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Josha_212 (Feb 13, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U.... How much weight did you gain from this cycle? Just for my own peace of mind..


----------

